# Can anyone vet or debunk Pro-Tech Drill Press



## digitmisser (Aug 13, 2010)

Hi,

I'm looking for a drill press and have an opportunity to purchase a Pro-Tech 16 spd, 5/8" chuck press. Does anyone have any input as to the quality of this machine. Any idea of a fair asking price for one in good condition?

Best to all.


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

Hi Chris,
Sorry I don't have any first hand information for you. I tried doing an internet search and couldn't find any info on Pro-Tech tools least wise for drill presses. In my opinion this might be a good item to steer clear of. Have you checked Grizzly tools to see if they had something in your price range? Maybe someone else might have some info for you to give you a tool review.


----------



## Smaug (Sep 4, 2010)

Pro-tech is a Menard's brand, right? Drill presses, especially the affordable ones, are pretty simple machines. When I bought mine, I looked for the UL Listing mark. It is a safety certification mark, but since it is the premier one, it can also be indicative of quality.

I bought the larger Ryobi tabletop one, and built a cabinet for it. I'm very happy with it. Mine's a 1/2" chuck though, not a 5/8". Never saw the need for more than 1/2" capacity.

Good luck.


----------

